# Adria Izola 687SPG



## Tommo (May 1, 2005)

Hi I am just about to take delivery of a new Izola 687SPG.

This forum has given me an insight in to the many problems with Adria MH's and the service quality. I am getting concerned.

Do I need to worry or is there some tips to help me?


----------



## 1happy (Jun 15, 2005)

Tommo said:


> Hi I am just about to take delivery of a new Izola 687SPG.
> 
> This forum has given me an insight in to the many problems with Adria MH's and the service quality. I am getting concerned.
> 
> Do I need to worry or is there some tips to help me?


Hi Tommo.
To be honest, I would invest in the £10 membership fee, *It allows you to search all past threads* that can either answer your questions  or allay your fears (or not as the case may be)
But seriously your question may be too subjective for anyone to answer for you.
:? Hope this helps 
Regards C


----------



## Tommo (May 1, 2005)

I thought I'd let you know how my new MH is doing.

Love the MH and the drive. Took it out this past W/End for a shakedown in the pouring rain.

Well here are the problems thus far:
Mains circuit breakers constantly tripping with htr at 900W and a kettle
Could only just boil the kettle after switching off heater
No reception through the radio - don't know where the aerial is?
Water pump hunting
Reversing sensors constantly beeping - despite being nowhere near anything.
Terrible squeaky driver seat.

So it's booked in for fixing.


----------



## sideways (Jun 2, 2008)

If its on the new fiat, the Autotrail has the radio ariel incorparated in one of the wing mirrors, however i saw on the CI on the same base vehicle a rubber duck bolted on the wing, a right mess it looked too.


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

Hi Tommo - not being of a technical persuasion the only point I can comment on is about the reversing sensors. Ours bleep when it's wet - they seem to pick up the rain drops on the 'lens'.

We have found that the quality of the Adria is very good and judging from the amount of posts on MH quality problems across the makes, I think Adria seem to be one of the best. Remember it's only the unsatisfied customers who complain. The satisfied customers just accept it as the norm (as so it should be).

I hope you can get your niggles sorted very quickly and continue to thoroughly enjoy your Izola. We sometimes wonder whether it is time to change our Adria, but can't think of anything better so we stay as we are  

Sue

PS I'm not sure if you have subscribed yet, but if not it may be the best investment of £10 you make this year!


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Mains circuit breakers constantly tripping with htr at 900W and a kettle 
Could only just boil the kettle after switching off heater;
This would be normal as standard household electrical items are too powerful for either inverters to run or hook up. You would need to look at 
replacing these with lower wattage appliances.

No reception through the radio - don't know where the aerial is?

Water pump hunting; I expect you will find this under one of the seats. Take note of where the water inlet is as the tank will be located relatively to this and as such the pump and probably the boiler won't be to far behind.

Reversing sensors constantly beeping - despite being nowhere near anything;
These should only operate when in reverse, so check that this is the case. If they operate when reverse is not selected, check your reverse lights to see if they are on all the time, if so the switch may be faulty. If this is not the case, then any items fitted near to the sensors such as towbars and bike racks can set them off whilst in reverse. Also, each sensor has to be fitted in a particular orientation, so check that they haven't spun round as there will probably be an up arrow on them.

Terrible squeaky driver seat. 
You'd need to speak to your dealer on this one.

Regards,
Chris
Premier Motorhomes of Chichester


----------



## Tommo (May 1, 2005)

*Izola 847 SPG*

Further update on the MH.

We've been away on trips 3 times now and the van is just the bees Knees.
Went to NEC and did not see a better van in all aspects.

I have the circuit breaker problem sorted. Apparently there have been problems with the dist. boxes on recent Adria's. So a new box has been fitted and now sorted.

A tweak of the pressure switch on the pump sorted this.

I am now going to have to fit an external radio aerial.
Squeaky seat just the same.
Reversing sensor - apparently the inner sensors needs adjusting. So awaiting to take it in for Renault to sort.

However, as I said just love the MH


----------



## Tommo (May 1, 2005)

*Izola 847 SPG*

Further update on getting my van problems fixed.

The MH has spent more time in the service shop than with me.

Well we have had yet another comsumer box fitted with independent MCB's fitted at 6A for the heater and 12A for the sockets.

The seat has now been sorted
External radio aerial fitted.

Reversing sensors have been fitted too low on the rear bumper. Is anybody else suffering from these sensors constantly beeping and fitted along the low edge of the bumper? Mine are fitted too close to the road level. Now trying to get Adria to replace the rear bumpers with the senors fitted at 450mm above the road.


----------

